# 1998 Nissan Frontier Dash lights don't come on.



## nissan87 (Jan 4, 2011)

My dash lights do not come on. Whenever I turn my headlights on the dash lights do not come on, my clock light turns off, and my odometer does not light up.

I just got my instrument cluster repaired, so that isn't the problem. My dimmer switch is turned all of the way up. I checked my fuses and they all look fine. I actually tried to jump two wires in my dimmer switch, which blew out the fuse to my tail lights. I replaced that fuse and the tail lights work again.

Why do my dash lights not light up?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------

